# 64 Impala Dash DISASSEMBLY



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

removing everything on my 64 for painting the second time.. Im trying to strip the dash, but i cant get the wiper switch and the ignition off.. any tips or tricks to how these damn things come out without me breaking some shit?!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

If I remember right the wiper switch has a set screw on the under side. Remove that and then there's a slotted nut. You'll see it. You'll need a "fork" like tool to remove it. As for the ignition, turn it all the way to the left with the key in it. You see that little hole on the face? Stick a small pin or drill bit in it and you'll feel something release, the face should pop off and then you'll be able to unscrew it the rest of the way off.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> If I remember right the wiper switch has a set screw on the under side. Remove that and then there's a slotted nut. You'll see it. You'll need a "fork" like tool to remove it. As for the ignition, turn it all the way to the left with the key in it. You see that little hole on the face? Stick a small pin or drill bit in it and you'll feel something release, the face should pop off and then you'll be able to unscrew it the rest of the way off.


im going to head down to the garage right now to try that out! thanks for the response!


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

ignition is easy, stick a paper clip into the little hole next to where the ignition key goes into, put the ignition key in and turn to the left while pushing in with the paper clip, the cylinder should release with the key and then you can remove the ignition assembly.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Alright Homies, ignition is out and I'm fighting the lights and wiper switches.. I forgot to ask how the light switch comes out! Any tips?


----------



## LOST SOULS (Jan 12, 2013)

There is a small spring loaded "button" underneath the light switch. Pressing that should remove the leaver if I remember correctly.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

LOST SOULS said:


> There is a small spring loaded "button" underneath the light switch. Pressing that should remove the leaver if I remember correctly.


Even with that lil button pushed down it was a huggge bitch to pull that lever loose!  but its done!

Thanks for everyones help on this :thumbsup:


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

let me hijack this topic a minute - the metal part of dash board (under dash pad) what the inition and lights are on - can that get took out totally? or is it tack welded into car? Mines got a bunch of powder coat messed on it


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

are you talking about the dash itself, or the metal trim that all the knobs are mounted on?


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

tko_818 said:


> are you talking about the dash itself, or the metal trim that all the knobs are mounted on?


the dash itself. that the steering volume and glove box door mount on and that trim & nob assembly. 

Think it would look awesome chromed with my chromed cowl grill on other side of glass.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ok im tryin to remove the lock cylinder/ignition switch, tried the paper clip trick but have a couple questions. there are two small holes on the left side of the key slot, do you have to put the paper clip ends into both holes? I have tried it with both an with just the one on the top an no luck. also what position does the lock cylinder need to be in when you begin? any help would keep me from fuckin up my dash with a hammer!!!!!! lol :banghead:


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> ok im tryin to remove the lock cylinder/ignition switch, tried the paper clip trick but have a couple questions. there are two small holes on the left side of the key slot, do you have to put the paper clip ends into both holes? I have tried it with both an with just the one on the top an no luck. also what position does the lock cylinder need to be in when you begin? any help would keep me from fuckin up my dash with a hammer!!!!!! lol :banghead:


on ebay - Chevorlet ignition switch tool chevy vette camaro nova impala el camino chevelle - link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevorlet-ignition-switch-tool-chevy-vette-camaro-nova-impala-el-camino-chevelle-/200888060957?pt=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Make%3AChevrolet&hash=item2ec5dc8c1d&vxp=mtr thats the tool they sell for that


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Right or left hand thread?


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

havent got that far yet ... dunno! guessing it would be regular thread
way things look - wont know for longer than planned - mines still collecting dust at the shop


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

turn the key all the way to the left (acc position)


----------

